# Sharif Vs. Shalamar?



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay so I've applied to CMH, FMH, Sharif and Shalamar. My aggregate is 84.36. What should be my preference? Is Sharif Medical College good? What were the last closing merits of these colleges? So far Ive been getting mixed reviews about Shalamar and Sharif. 

Also, what should I be studying right now for CMH's NUMS test being held tomorrow?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Queenbee said:


> Okay so I've applied to CMH, FMH, Sharif and Shalamar. My aggregate is 84.36. What should be my preference? Is Sharif Medical College good? What were the last closing merits of these colleges? So far Ive been getting mixed reviews about Shalamar and Sharif.
> 
> Also, what should I be studying right now for CMH's NUMS test being held tomorrow?


Lol! :roll:

Kindly, use the search function of this forum.
Shalamar was 82% plus.
Sharif was 79% plus.

Shalamar is the best private medical college under UHS, and in Punjab.

- - - Updated - - -

There is no comparison of Shalamar with Sharif. Sharif is good but, Shalamar is the BEST.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

I did and found the page.  sorry for starting a new thread . Sharif's last year's closing merit was 81.04, just saying. But I guess I'll go to Shalamar since nobody's rooting for Sharif now so people must really hate it


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

mine is 82.99 i have applied in fmh shalamar clg....which one z btr...??? will i get into shalmar clg....>/;???


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Queenbee said:


> I did and found the page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I visited the sharif campus today. I just have one thing to say...the campus is OUTSTANDING!! Youll never find a more secure, huge, peacefull and beautifull place in lahore. You need to visit the campus! As far as the results are concerned, i dont think minute differences in merits make a huge difference. What does it all add upto if sharif closes at 81 and shalamar closes at 82? AND YES!! Who told you that nobody is going to sharif? I was present at time of interview and was surprised to see the list of applicants. There were more than hundered students whose aggregate was 85.smth.....AND ALSO, dont listen to any lame student who defame such a wonderfull institution. Just give urself time and for ur satisfaction visit each and every college in which u've applied. HOWEVER, there are drawbacks and benifits of each college....for ur information...when i gave fmh test, i was very tired and needed some place to sit. And surprisingly, there was not even a single seat for me to sit.! The campus is too small! Be wise girl! You have to spend 5 years in college!


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

I got into Sharif as well as FMH. FMH is kind of small, i agree but it is lmore prestigious..


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Queenbee said:


> I got into Sharif as well as FMH. FMH is kind of small, i agree but it is lmore prestigious..


BEST of luck. Everybody has his own plans. But You must consider quality of education! Not the prestige of college. All the colleges are equal in terms of prestige and faculty and quality of education. I was in favour of fmh too! Truly speaking...but then i changed my mind when i visited the college!


----------



## Saeed Akmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Same problem with me.Fmh have fame.Every kind of practice is available there.But its campus is kind of boring.Shareef medical college is something looks like university of international standard.Its executive looks give me the charm.But the patient exposure is to less.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Saeed Akmal said:


> Same problem with me.Fmh have fame.Every kind of practice is available there.But its campus is kind of boring.Shareef medical college is something looks like university of international standard.Its executive looks give me the charm.But the patient exposure is to less.


Ittefaq hospital overcomes this problem! But if you really want to get some patient exposure, you can also do a government housejob! One this is guaranteed, in sharif medical college, next five years would be charming.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

sharif indeed is beautiful


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

lightning said:


> sharif indeed is beautiful


Shareef main sirf shareef loag hi jatay hain meri tarah....haha...no offense please!

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

When are classes starting?


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Zaineb said:


> When are classes starting?


Hopefully from 1st december in sharif.

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Ittefaq hospital overcomes this problem! But if you really want to get some patient exposure, you can also do a government housejob! One this is guaranteed, in sharif medical college, next five years would be charming.


The problem is, Sharif's students do not go to Ittefaq Hospital for rotations, their primary teaching hospital is Sharif Medical City in Jati Umra, Raiwind.

- - - Updated - - -



Muslim said:


> Hopefully from 1st december in sharif.
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on getting into Sharif. :thumbsup:
How much did you pay at Sharif? Just asking. Curious! Their fee structure isn't listed on their website.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

masterh said:


> The problem is, Sharif's students do not go to Ittefaq Hospital for rotations, their primary teaching hospital is Sharif Medical City in Jati Umra, Raiwind.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


9.5 lac including hostels. Thankss... We spoke to the vice principal about this issue. She said that our students go to that hospital where patient exposure is great...ittefaq hospital has a good number of patients. Some studnts may also decide to stay in sharif hospital but they are mainly bds students.

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

No foFor clinical rotatipn

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok....thanks 

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> 9.5 lac including hostels. Thankss... We spoke to the vice principal about this issue. She said that our students go to that hospital where patient exposure is great...ittefaq hospital has a good number of patients. Some studnts may also decide to stay in sharif hospital but they are mainly bds students.
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


Well, I have friends in Sharif and as per them, they don't go to Ittefaq Hospital that often and mainly stay in Sharif Medical City, as Ittefaq is very far from the campus. A friend said that, they don't go to Ittefaq in 3rd and 4th Year at all, and only go to Ittefaq transiently in batches in Final Year. He said, they can't go in 3rd and 4th year as their primary subjects are taught only in the campus and you can't go away from the campus in 3rd and 4th Year at all (3rd Year: Pharma, Forensic, Gen. Path and Microbiology and B.S; 4th Year: Special Path, Community Medicine, Eye and ENT).  So, Sharif Medical City is their primary teaching hospital.

Rotations during MBBS are not decided by students but, are formulated by the Medical Education department of a respective college. 

Kher, Congratulations mate!  Sharif is a good college. You will enjoy the campus a lot. As a gesture, I would like to suggest you to buy your books from Neela Gumbad, Mall Road (adjacent to KEMU), you will buy books at a far cheaper price and can bargain easily. Don't forget to buy a dissection box, H&E pencils and a set of latex gloves and masks.

- - - Updated - - -



Muslim said:


> 9.5 lac including hostels. Thankss... We spoke to the vice principal about this issue. She said that our students go to that hospital where patient exposure is great...ittefaq hospital has a good number of patients. Some studnts may also decide to stay in sharif hospital but they are mainly bds students.
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


Can you break that 9.5 lacs up? Like how much was the Hostel Fee and how much did you pay to the college for 1st Year?


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

masterh said:


> Well, I have friends in Sharif and as per them, they don't go to Ittefaq Hospital that often and mainly stay in Sharif Medical City, as Ittefaq is very far from the campus. A friend said that, they don't go to Ittefaq in 3rd and 4th Year at all, and only go to Ittefaq transiently in batches in Final Year. He said, they can't go in 3rd and 4th year as their primary subjects are taught only in the campus and you can't go away from the campus in 3rd and 4th Year at all (3rd Year: Pharma, Forensic, Gen. Path and Microbiology and B.S; 4th Year: Special Path, Community Medicine, Eye and ENT).  So, Sharif Medical City is their primary teaching hospital.
> 
> Rotations during MBBS are not decided by students but, are formulated by the Medical Education department of a respective college.
> 
> ...


Its not like that ittefaq hospitl is everytging. !. I visited sharif hospital too...and it was also good with all kind latest stuff. Although the number patients may vary but this difference is not much big and has nothing to do during primary periods of study. 
Anyhow, thanks for suggestions i loved the college....
Well, I have friends in Sharif and as per them, they don't go to Ittefaq Hospital that often and mainly stay in Sharif Medical City, as Ittefaq is very far from the campus. A friend said that, they don't go to Ittefaq in 3rd and 4th Year at all, and only go to Ittefaq transiently in batches in Final Year. He said, they can't go in 3rd and 4th year as their primary subjects are taught only in the campus and you can't go away from the campus in 3rd and 4th Year at all (3rd Year: Pharma, Forensic, Gen. Path and Microbiology and B.S; 4th Year: Special Path, Community Medicine, Eye and ENT).  So, Sharif Medical City is their primary teaching hospital.

Rotations during MBBS are not decided by students but, are formulated by the Medical Education department of a respective college. 

Kher, Congratulations mate!  Sharif is a good college. You will enjoy the campus a lot. As a gesture, I would like to suggest you to buy your books from Neela Gumbad, Mall Road (adjacent to KEMU), you will buy books at a far cheaper price and can bargain easily. Don't forget to buy a dissection box, H&E pencils and a set of latex gloves and masks.

- - - Updated - - -



Can you break that 9.5 lacs up? Like how much was the Hostel Fee and how much did you pay to the college for 1st Year?[/QUOTE]


Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

8 lac 40 thousand college fee and 75 thousand hostel fee for first 6 month and 20 thousand hostel security


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Its not like that ittefaq hospitl is everytging. !. I visited sharif hospital too...and it was also good with all kind latest stuff. Although the number patients may vary but this difference is not much big and has nothing to do during primary periods of study.
> Anyhow, thanks for suggestions i loved the college....
> This is
> View attachment 1282
> ...



Thanks for being so courteous to actually post your fee challan here.  Really appreciate it. :thumbsup:

I see your name is "Muslim", so it's not just your username. Interesting. :cool!: I am sure, a lot of people would have asked you how and why you were named Muslim by your parents?  At least, I am curious.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Is shalamar merit list is displayed or not?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> 8 lac 40 thousand college fee and 75 thousand hostel fee for first 6 month and 20 thousand hostel security


Thank you.  Isn't 8 lacs and 40 thousand just too much? FMH is charging 7,66,000, which is also graded B like Sharif. :red:

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> Is shalamar merit list is displayed or not?


It will be displayed on 20th November 2015.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I inquired about fmh fee ...it doesnot include library sports etc funds ...not really sure inquired from a mate

- - - Updated - - -

Whats the shalamar fee?

- - - Updated - - -

Is shalamar graded A?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> I inquired about fmh fee ...it doesnot include library sports etc funds ...not really sure inquired from a mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Whats the shalamar fee?



Those library, sports etc funds are highly unnecessary.

I asked the Student Affairs, they said it is 7,87,000 Rs. 
However, the final amount will be known when the students will be given the fee challans.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

It only included admission fee 50 thousan 6lac42 thousand tuition fee and tax on it ...

- - - Updated - - -

Even uhs pmdc registration fees not included


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> It only included admission fee 50 thousan 6lac42 thousand tuition fee and tax on it ...


Sharif charged the extra money in the name of different funds. :red:

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> It only included admission fee 50 thousan 6lac42 thousand tuition fee and tax on it ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Even uhs pmdc registration fees not included


PMDC registration fee is very nominal (in our time it was Rs. 500, it must not be more than Rs. 1500) however, UHS registration fee is a little more than that though. But, Sharif cleverly included so many funds of different names which increased the Withholding Tax too. :?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Every college charged extra money in name of f7nds and other activities


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> Every college charged extra money in name of f7nds and other activities


FMH didn't charge and Shalamar never charged too.


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> It only included admission fee 50 thousan 6lac42 thousand tuition fee and tax on it ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Even uhs pmdc registration fees not included


Will u check ur inbox????

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim (Sep 28, 2014)

Fmh demanded 9.7 lac for first year including taxes and hostel and security...!...fee structure of every college is almost the same brother...

Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> Is shalamar graded A?


Shalamar College is included in list B as per PMDC release. Sharif is also in list B.
Here it is:


*Public Notice*
List of medical colleges with mandatory requirements for grading
Pakistan medical and dental council in its 139[SUP]th[/SUP] session decided to categorize the PM&DC recognized medical and dental colleges as A & B.
Only those medical colleges are placed in “A” category which has the following facilities.
“500 bedded own teaching hospital with latest facility of treatment, with the facility of MRI and CT scan and Nusing College”.
Rest all are categorized as “B”.
It is also decided that only category “A” private sector medical and dental colleges tuition fee will be Rs. 700,000/- while category “B” will not be allowed to increase the fee.
Fee for category “B” will remain @ Rs. 6,42,000/- per year per student.
In case of standalone dental colleges only those will be rated as category “A” which have 60 bedded own teaching hospitals.
*Punjab* *Public* *Sector* *Medical* *College*

*Name of college*
*Category A/ B*
*Name of colleges*
*Category A/B*
King Edward medical university Lahore.
B
Army medical college, Rawalpindi
A
Fatima jinnah medical college for women, Lahore
A
Sheikh khalifa bin zayed al-nayhan medical & dental
A
Allama Iqbal medical college, Lahore
A
Ameer ud din (PGM) medical college, Lahore.
B
Khawaja Muhammad safdar medical college Sialkot
A
Punjab medical college, Faisalabad.
A
Quaid-e-Azam medical college Bahawalpur.
A
Rawalpindi medical college, Rawalpindi.
B
Services institute of medical sciences, Lahore
B
Sheikh zayed medical college, Rahim Yar khan
A
Gujranwala medical college, Gujranwala.
B
Sargodha medical college Sargodha
B
Nishtar medical college, Multan
A
Nawaz Sharif medical college, Gujrat.
B
Federal medical & dental college, Islamabad.
A
 
 
*(**Punjab**) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College**.*
 University college of medicine dentistry, Lahore.
B
Avicenna medical college, Lahore.
B
Central parks medical college, Lahore.
B
CMH Lahore medical college, Lahore cantt.
A
Continental medical college, Lahore.
B
Sharif medical & dental college, Lahore.
B
FMH college of medicine & dentistry, Lahore.
B
Islam medical college, Sialkot
A
Lahore medical & dental college, Lahore
B
Multan medical and dental college Multan.
B
Rashid latif medical college Lahore.
B
Aziz Fatima medical & dental college, Faisalabad
B
Rai medical college, Sargodha
B
Rahbar medical & dental college, Lahore
B
Akhtar saeed medical & dental college, Lahore
A
Azra Naheed medical college, Lahore 
B
Rawal institute of health sciences, Islamabad
B
Islamabad medical & dental college, Islamabad.
B
Shifa college of medicine Islamabad
A
Yusra medical & dental college, Islamabad
B
Foundation university medical college, Islamabad
B
Islamic international medical college, Islamabad.
B
Amna inayat medical college, shaikhupura
B
Al-Nafees medial college, Islamabad
B
Wah medical college wah cantt.
B
Shalamar medical and dental college Lahore.
B
University medical and dental college Faisalabad.
B
 
 
(Sindh) Public Sector Medical Colleges
 Down medical college, Karachi
A
Dow international medical college, Karachi.
A
Sindh medical college, Karachi
A
Shaheed mohtarma Benazir Bhutto medical college, lyari.
A
Liaquat university of medial & health sciences, Jamshoro.
A
Peoples university of medical & health sciences for women
B
Chandka medical college, Larkana.
A
Karachi medical & dental college Karachi.
A
(Sindh) private sector medical colleges
 
 
 
Liaquat national medical college, Karachi
B
Sir Syed college of medical sciences for girls Karachi.
B
Muhammad medical college Mirpurkhas Sindh
B
Liaquat college of medicine and dentistry, Karachi
B
Ziauddin medical college Karachi
A
Baqai medical college Karachi
B
Hamdard college of medicine & dentistry Karachi
B
United medical & dental college, Karachi
B
Indus medical college, Tando Muhammad khan, Sindh
B
Aga khan university medical college, Karachi
A
Jinnah medical & dental college, Karachi
B
Al-Tibri medical college, Karachi
B
Faculty of medicine and allied sciences, Hyderabad
A
Bahria university medical & dental college Karachi.
A
(KPK) Public Sector Medical College
 
 
 
Kabir medical college, Peshawar
B
Rehman medical college, Peshawar
A
Jinnah medical college, Peshawar.
B
Frontier medical & dental college, Abbottabad
B
Peshawar medical college, Peshawar.
B
 
 
(Balochistan) Public Sector Medical College.
 Bolan medical college, Quetta.
B
 
 
*(Balochistan) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College**.*
 Quetta institute of medical sciences, Quetta
 
 
 
*AJ&K) Pubic **Sector* *Medical* *College*
 Poonch medical college, Rawalakot
B
Azad jammu & Kashmir medical college, muzaffarabad AJ&K
B
Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto Shaheed medical college, Mirpur AJ&K
B
 
 
*AJ&K) **Private* *Sector* *Medical* *College*
 Mohiuddin Islamic medical college, Mirpur AJ&K
 
 
 
Names of standalone dental institutions
 
 
 
Sardar begum dental college, Peshawar
A
Dr. ishrat UI Ebad institute of oral health sciences Karachi
A
De-monmorency college of dentistry, Lahore
A
Fatima jinnah dental college Karachi
A
Margalla college of dentistry, Rawalpindi
A
Altamash institute of dental medicine Karachi
B

For further details please refer to our website www.pmdc.org.pk
*Registrar*
*Pakistan** medical and dental council*
*G-10/4 Mauve Area, **Islamabad*
*Phone 051-9106151-4, Fax: 051-9106159*
*Email: [email protected] website: www.pmdc.org.pk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Muslim said:


> Fmh demanded 9.7 lac for first year including taxes and hostel and security...!...fee structure of every college is almost the same brother...
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i9 using Tapatalk


Excluding Hostel, it was 7,66,000 I think for FMH. 
Perhaps, you are right for all the other colleges but FMH did give a fee challan of 7,66,000 to a commuter/day scholar, whom I know.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

FMH does indeed have 766,000 for a day scholar.


----------

